

Ask HN: Does a service that offers quick prototype/MVP creation interest anyone? - seanpackham

Using various automation techniques this service would offer web and mobile prototype or MVP development at a fraction of the cost and time. Would people thinking of going the startup route be interested in using such a service to test and validate ideas, have something to show to pitch to investors, cut costs and save time?
======
whichdan
What sort of pricepoints are you looking at?

